

Ask HN: Would you use this service?  Video summarization/digesting - mrbird

I've been thinking about a simple web/mobile app idea, and thought I'd throw it out there to the HN community.<p>The problem: Almost every day, I come across a video that I'd like to watch, but I don't have time.  For example: Tech talks, conference presentations, product or company demos, and so on.<p>Proposed solution: A simple on-demand video summarization service.  I know transcription is available many places, but I don't want a 20-minute video to turn into 20 pages of text.  That won't save me time.  I want the bullet points, created by someone with solid critical and analytical skills.<p>I'm not aware of such a service available right now (maybe I just haven't seen it).<p>Would you pay for it?  I think I would.  Maybe $5 per video?  $1?  As a monthly service?
======
jpmc
If you don't have time to watch a video you may not have time to read. Maybe
along the same lines but instead of text it could be an mp3 that one could
listen to while walking in from the parking lot, driving or doing whatever.
You could pack several hours of videos into a few minutes. I think the trick
will be finding a low cost QUALITY summarization source.

